# Big Jim's Bow Company



## little rascal (Dec 14, 2020)

Anybody here ever done any business with Big Jim's out of Albany? I placed an order for a quiver 8 days ago priority mail and haven't heard anything, tried a couple e-mails the one on the order invoice doesn't exist and no response to the Gmail one yet?? He apparently has updated stuff on Facebook. I really like his bows, but I would be scared to place an order and a $100.00 deposit on a 699.00 plus bow and wait a year. Just wondering if any of you's have had any experience good or bad with this company.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 14, 2020)

He the best there is for service he may be hunting or something. I would call first especially with all the delays on shipping nowadays.  I would not hesitate to order a bow from him.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 14, 2020)

The man has an excellent reputation.


----------



## Donal (Dec 14, 2020)

Probably the special on pricing and free delivery overloaded him.  Orders placed before the day before Thanksgiving look like are in transit.


----------



## little rascal (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks Guys! That's all what I originally thought. I had never heard of this dude. Found him on the web and loved his quivers and thought how great this is,  a fellow Georgian who had what I wanted and his Bows look awesome. I miss Archery Traditions and Dan Quillian, so I thought wow I found a real Archery company from GA. Him hunting had crossed my mind.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 14, 2020)

Never heard nothing bad about him, his service or his bows.


----------



## Preaching archer (Dec 14, 2020)

I have 3 of his bows and order from his shop fairly regularly never ever had an issue. Jim is a fine man and has great staff as well.


----------



## twoheartedale (Dec 14, 2020)

Great company.  They have called and text me whenever they have a question. 5 stars.


----------



## rnfarley (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah, don't be worried - very solid crew they have down there. Probably just swamped. I'd call and leave a message. They've built me 2 custom bows and I've probably done 12-15 orders with them for arrows, fletching, strings, whatever through the years. If he's out hunting he's slow to answer but he will usually check emails once or twice a day if in office and he gets on facebook/forums in the evenings.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 15, 2020)

It's some kind of mix up. Jim's as honest as they come.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Dec 15, 2020)

Most likely, its the durn postal service. Im waiting on a piece of music gear that was ordered on the 3rd. its coming from N.C. and still hasnt arrived. Big Jim is as honest as they come!!!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 15, 2020)

I have one of his bows that cost waaay more than you posted and have made numerous other purchases from him.  No problems with me.  I would guess he's on a hunt somewhere


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 16, 2020)

You’ve got nothing to worry about man. Whatever happened, they will make it right.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 18, 2020)

Isn't he on here sometimes?
Maybe he will answer you.


----------



## little rascal (Dec 18, 2020)

After 3 different email addy's and a messenger text, finally got an email that said it was shipping. Guess he was hunting or something??



Barebowyer said:


> I have one of his bows that cost waaay more than you posted and have made numerous other purchases from him. No problems with me. I would guess he's on a hunt somewhere



I was looking at the basic minimum or standard bow prices. Don't need nothing fancy or exotic.
Thanks everybody!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 19, 2020)

Big Jim is solid as they come.


----------



## Lostlake67 (Dec 24, 2020)

Yeah I ordered some arrows , wraps and feathers from him 2 weeks ago still haven’t seen em but it’s the post office not him.


----------



## little rascal (Dec 25, 2020)

I finally got my quiver! I like it,  thank you Big Jim!


----------



## flconch53 (Dec 26, 2020)

little rascal said:


> After 3 different email addy's and a messenger text, finally got an email that said it was shipping. Guess he was hunting or something??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Jim is not a one man show. Even if he was hunting there was still someone at the shop.


----------

